# Bit too Short for Router Template Guide?



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new to the router template world, and just got setup with a Bosch RA1128 guide kit for my Bosch 1617EVSPK. I installed the guide bushing on the plunge base, and am using a bit that is 2 ¼" long. My issue is that even at maximum plunge depth, the bit protrudes only a minimal amount (1/8" or so) below the template guide. Are there specific longer bits that are intended to be used with these template guides?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

No, none that I'm aware of are specific to using bushings with the exception of some made for DT jigs. You didn't say what size that bit is, and if it's a 1/4" or so it won't be easy to find a longer one. My longest 1/4" bit is 2 1/2" long ( a spiral bit), though I do have some 5/16" ones that 3". How deep are you seating that bit in the collet…I think the rule is that 2/3s of the shank should be in the collet (minimum), maybe you could move the bit out a little further. If I don't remember that rule (the 2/3s) correctly, someone is bound to correct it.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I Googled that guide bushing kit and looked at a picture. I have no idea why the bushings are made the way they are. They are extremely long so it is no wonder that your bit doesn't stick out very far. There is really no reason for the bushing to be that long. I often make guide templates out of 1/4" plywood so the bushing length needs to be a hair shorter than that. It works just fine. The bushing kit I have came with some that were long like yours are. I could never use them. I finally cut them shorter with a hacksaw and leaned up the ends with a sander. The only other thing I wonder about is if you have the bushing holder installed correctly on the router. I have never used the Bosch set so I don't know if it is possible to have it in both ways. If the base of the guide were inside the sole plate as opposed to being on the outside it would make a big difference in the effective length.


----------



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

Yeah, it really does seem like they need to be cut off. Do you have a guide set that works well for you that you could recommend?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Yeah, it really does seem like they need to be cut off. Do you have a guide set that works well for you that you could recommend?
> 
> - Fogzy


First, I would suggest contacting Bosch to see what they say before cutting your guides. They may have some insights.

I a Porter Cable Template Guide Kit #42000 that I purchased probably 25+ years ago. It has eight guides and only the three largest one were extra long. They were probably designed with longer bits in mind, but they were unusable with standard length bits. I do not know if this set is available anymore. Probably not. I have dedicated guides for my Leigh dovetail jig and one high quality brass bushing I got at Woodcraft for 1/4" bits.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Do a little more investigating. I have that same setup and have no issues. Are you sure the plunge base is at its farthest distance of travel? It's not hitting the stop? I know it is recommended to bottom out the bit in the collet then lift it a fraction, but there is still some fudge factor allowable. If it's a matter of a 1/4" or so just lift the bit up a bit.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you can get an insert (or a different base) that will allow the standard Porter Cable type bushings to be used, the Shop Fox set has barrels the are just under 1/4" long, and it's fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

Ok thanks guys. I will double check that the router was not hitting the stop when plunged and see how much wiggle room I have in pulling the bit further out of the chuck. If not, I'll take a look at the Porter Cable sets (the Bosch set I got has an adapter to use PC bushings).

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

Is your bit bottomed out in your collet? You don't have to bottom out router bits in the collet. Just make sure the bits is in the collet to safely hold the bit when tightened.


----------



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

It's not bottomed out, but based on the feedback, I think I have room to bring it out some. Will definitely give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Andybb:

Have several of same router. Primarily use RA1126 and RA1100 to use porter cable style template guides. 
Something seems wrong?
For me, the plunge router is capable of extending so deep that collet chuck face can almost hit the top of template guides. The guides will only use about 5/16 inch of router bit length extended from chuck. 
Can usually extend working portion of bit out by same 5/16 to enable use of full cutting depth.

Suggest check your depth stop rod and depth stop turret, as shown on pg 14 of owners manual.
https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/ocsmedia/2610051825_1617_0518.pdf
Make sure they allow full plunge depth.


----------



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks CaptainKlutz, I'll check on the depth stop when I get home. Appreciate it!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Suggest check your depth stop rod and depth stop turret, as shown on pg 14 of owners manual.
> https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/ocsmedia/2610051825_1617_0518.pdf
> Make sure they allow full plunge depth.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Yes. Should have mentioned the turret also. Easy to miss if you are new to the tool. As he said, my collet will go pretty much all the way down to the top of the template guide as I recall. At work now so can't check it.

If for some reason we are wrong, a bit on a 1/2' shank might be longer and cheaper than other options.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I have the same router. The plunge action will put the collet in contact with the guide bushing kit. I'd bet the depth stop is the issue.

On the bit seating into the collet, you can always pull it out a bit so long as it's firmly seated in the collet. If you're not sure if it's firmly seated, push it in a bit more and tighten it down. 1/2" shank bits can be pulled out a bit more than 1/4" ones IMO.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have shortened guide bushings many times to use with 1/4" templates. They work fine. Your Bosch template guide set should have an adapter so that you can use porter cable style guide bushings in your Bosch router. Buy an inexpensive set of PC style guide bushings and modify them as you need them. You can also buy just a single PC style guide bushing to use as needed. Woodcraft has them. You can pull your bits out of the collet a small amount as necessary; just be careful and make sure that they tighten down adequately. Have Fun, Work Safely and Good Luck.


----------

